# FSA K WING on 381



## goshawk1 (Feb 8, 2006)

I seem to be having a problem with a new FSA kwing that I installed on me 2003 381. The original bars I had were Easton EC 90 with a 100mm 6* stem. The new bars make me feel as though I am crunched up. Is there any other changes that I need to make to keep my fit the same as before with the KWing bars.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

scrunched up how? The specs on the K-wing are quite a bit different than the EC90. Why exactly did you change? The biggest problem I had in adjusting the K-Wings was the tilt. If you have the rotation too far, your forearms hit the top of the bar. There's a very narrow window where the tops and drops are in the right place. 

If width is the issue, perhaps you didn't get the right width bar. Mfg's don't measure the same when listing a size. Some are outside to outside, others are center to center.


----------



## goshawk1 (Feb 8, 2006)

The bars are the exact same center to center, I feel like I have too much weight on my arms now. I guess what I am trying to say is I don't feel balanced anymore. The reason I went to these bars is because I have carple tunnel in my hands and I am tring to get some relief.


----------

